# Split penis



## bunnychild (Jul 29, 2012)

I need to know if a split penis is passed down through the line or just happens to a rabbit? Also is a slight split still showable and won't be counted as a DQ?

Thanks for the help. - Juli


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 29, 2012)

Splint penis is a DQ in a show and I believe it can be genetic

Heres another forum discussion about it
http://rabbittalk.com/topic7454.html


----------



## MiserySmith (Jul 30, 2012)

Rabbits can have split penis's? Woah.
Doesn't that effect urination or anything? S:


----------



## bunnychild (Jul 30, 2012)

Actually it can affect breeding because some can't "catch" the doe.

Thanks Sarah thats helpful. 

The reason I am asking is because I found out Big Louis has a SP. I found it while practicing showmanship At first I said "Um mom I think Big Louis is a girl" then I look for testicles and said never mind has got is other parts. the I put him back and it popped into my head to look is the SOP and low and behold it said a SP may resemble doe parts. But I really like the look of big louis he is a great French Lop miniuis the DQ so I would like another buck from him


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 30, 2012)

Cross him with a doe that doesnt produce SP for you and then just watch whatever crosses you do with the offspring buck and cull any SP affected bucks. I dont even know if I would use the does from that first crossing either.


----------



## bunnychild (Jul 30, 2012)

I just want a buck from his line.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Jul 31, 2012)

I personally, won't use a buck with SP in my herd and if I can determine where it comes out of I'll cull the line to pet so I don't have to worry about repeating it or in case it does come down genetic. I've got a buck right now that I took in as rescue/rehome- as I bought his brother from the breeder for breeding and he has the starting of SP, but he had gotten into a fight or something similar has he had over half his tail ripped off and an injury on his penis- resembling a bit.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 31, 2012)

It's genetic, so any breeding can pass the gene to the next generation as well as down the line further. Really a bummer.


----------

